# Stubhub E-ticket question



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

So I bought a couple tickets for tomorrows Jazz game through stubhub. The instructions seemed a little confusing.
I had the tickets transferred to my phone. Do I just show my phone at the gate or do I need to get paper tickets at the ticket booth?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

First time I used Stubhub I was extremely worried it would work (was for a Kenny Chesney concert). They had me install "Flash Seats" app which tracked the actual ticket. The tickets were transferred over a couple days before the concert, I showed up at the gate and showed them the QR Code on my phone screen and they printed out 3 tickets on the spot from a portable reader and we walked in the gate.

Worked slick!

-DallanC


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Just show up with what's on your phone and you'll be good to go. I'm assuming with what you have on your phone includes a bar code? They've always just scanned mine directly from my phone.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

They will scan the tickets on your phone. Just an FYI they don’t accept cash for payment anymore for vendors; food, drinks, merchandise etc. Only card or Utah Jazz App money. So if you’re like me and have cash for beer money, they will not accept it.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I’m not sure how stubhub does it but the typical way is to use the Utah Jazz app. I’ll bet your tickets will show up once logging into your Ticketmaster account within the Jazz app. You can scan tickets for entry and purchase or sell tickets right in the app. No need for stubhub, really unless there are better deals there.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I am still a little less trusting on the technology, I print a hard copy just in case I break or misplace the phone or the battery goes dead.

That's just me though.;-)


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

bowgy said:


> I am still a little less trusting on the technology, I print a hard copy just in case I break or misplace the phone or the battery goes dead.
> 
> That's just me though.;-)


+1


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bowgy said:


> I am still a little less trusting on the technology, I print a hard copy just in case I break or misplace the phone or the battery goes dead.
> 
> That's just me though.;-)


A lot like a person that wears a belt with suspenders.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> A lot like a person that wears a belt with suspenders.


That made me laugh....... then I thought....... it might not be too long before that just might be the case.;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bowgy said:


> That made me laugh....... then I thought....... it might not be too long before that just might be the case.;-)


I have resembled that case for 3 or 4 years now...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

When I was ski patrolling I can't count the amount of times we were sent out looking for a dropped cell phone. All their reservations, plane tickets, CC information gone. I'm not sure they even had a valid ID.

Technology is great until it isn't.


----------

